# Deer lottery results available...



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onlineservices/lic/public/online/lot/lotterySearch.htm

Another preference point for me..


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Unsuccessful for rifle and refunded for muzzle loader........ uke:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

2K2 Buck tags for the wife and I....first time in 3 years for me. Almost puked while I was waiting for the results to pop up.

Still some good in this world I guess :beer:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Well I got turned down back to back years in 2F2. Until last year I had been turned down twice for my rifle tag in 13 years.

Also 5 years of applying for ML tag and haven't got one yet.

Now back to back years with 80 hrs of vacation set a side for Nov. and no buck tag. I sure would like to find out earlier in the year so I could plan something else, but I understand why they hold it when they do.

Well done complaining for now.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Another point for this guy too, one of these years I am gonna own a 3A3 buck tag.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Finally got a buck tag in 2I! Been turned down past 2 years!


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Buck 2H
Get it every other year, and was due!

Spoiler92


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

load the truck lookout big buck off to the rodeo...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Brother and I were both drawn for rifle and muzzleloader. :bartime: (Time to update the muz again I guess.)


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Gordy, I am going to kick you and Jesse squre in the sack. I have been shot down 4 years in a row for the muzzleloader tag. I might have to save a doe tag just to tag along with you boys.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Haha, we both got them in 03 so we were due again and you're more than welcome to come push cattails. :lol: You think that's bad, my uncle and his buddy (both had muz tags last year) both got drawn for mulies in 4B first time in this year. We just lost a couple hunting buddies for a weekend or two :x , but I guess we'll be doing the land-sitting. :lol:

The birds will be getting a little bigger break from this cat, but that just means taking more weekdays off earlier in the season to make it up. :lol:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I will probably have to do that. I have been waiting for a reason to get a new TC encore, so I guess if I go muzzleloader hunting with you guys, I could justify buying a new one, haha.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm in the market myself. :beer: (Keep an eye on the bargain cave why don't you.)


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Nothing here, 5 years w/o a buck tag, guess I will be hunting bucks with the bow again.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

what are you looking for? I am actually going in there tonight to get another gun on lay away.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Well i sacked up and looked...i was scared.

However, i did get my buck tag this year!!!!!!

last year between my dad, my brother and i no one had a buck tag and my pops didn't put in for a gratis either...so it was a pretty uneventful season as far as trophy animals go, but we did have some pretty rememberable hunts.

this year we all 3 were successful with a buck tag....too bad we couldn't get on some kind of rotation instead of all or none.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Watch out Does! Here I come!

:eyeroll:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> Another point for this guy too, one of these years I am gonna own a 3A3 buck tag.


How long have you been putting in?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

3 now. oh well I will get a few doe tags instead.


----------



## HOBBES (Jan 9, 2003)

2 years in a row getting denied for a buck in 3A1 for both rifle and muzzleloader.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I was unsuccessful this year, although I shot a nice muley buck last year. My son will have 7 preference points in 2009!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yep just as I thought, no mulie rifle tag for me this year ND ( smoked a really nice one last year). I guess the legs are really going to get a work out chasin them with a bow! But I guess a montana mulie tag makes up for it! So it isnt so bad.

I dont even get my hopes up for a tag until I at least get three years of points built up.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

doe tag for me. :-? Will have to get a couple more to do my part in reducing the herd(6400 still available in my unit 2K2) GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

got my buck in 2d and my muzzelloader as well. 
Think i may buy a lottery ticket tonight!! :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

you langdon [email protected] can go fly a kite


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> you langdon [email protected] can go fly a kite


HA HA they no not to f with us!!! :beer:

****, i cant remember the last time bandman did't get a license, i swear he works at the G&F!! :beer:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I got my buck tag for 2F1.


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

Buck tag two years in a row for 2G2. Didn't get a good shot at a couple of nice bucks I saw last year though, so that one went unused. Just applied in the third lottery for three more doe tags in the same unit. I have three kids who are eating me out of house and home and four deer in the freezer would be great!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

cgreeny said:


> 3 now. oh well I will get a few doe tags instead.


My dad has gotten that tag 2 out of the last 3 years., and i've gotton one out of three. Seems to be an every other year tag.

If you don't get it next year, i'de take it up with the G&F, as they obviously have something against you. :lol:


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Girlfriend and both my boys got buck tags in 2F1 looks like i will shoot another slickhead oh well


----------

